
Shenzhen: The Maker Movement (Part 2) is online - joss82
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3r4kdHxdcE
======
uaaa
Part 3 is online as well:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11946524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11946524)

~~~
joss82
Just a few hours ago actually. Great. Thanks!

